# FS: VERTEX RX4 setup, UL-15 with media, 90g AGA w/ stand, Tunze 2740.27 pumps



## hexbasher (Dec 1, 2013)

Vertex RX4 Calcium reactor (BRAND FREAKING NEW! with zeozit mag media, Calcium medial, 5 pound CO2 tank, solenoid) - $350









Vertex UL-15 media reactor (with brand new bag of Vertex biopellets and vertex biopellet screens) - $100









90g AGA aquarium w/overflows (with black pine stand)(no leaks or scratches) - $150

I live in Surrey and work in Coquitlam, cash only please

please send emails to psduderino (at) gmail.com


----------



## hexbasher (Dec 1, 2013)

bump


tunzes are GONE!


250 for the Calcium setup


i also have a Vortech MP10W for sale, 200, great shape!


----------



## hexbasher (Dec 1, 2013)

vertex calc setup is GONE

i still have the UL-20

still have the mp10!!!


----------



## hexbasher (Dec 1, 2013)

sand and rocks sold


alot of interest but the 90g is still here in my living room, must go before i do something stupid like put water in it



if theres any interest i have a fluvul 405 canister filter, may be overkill on my 16g nano, open to offers, looks to be worth 200 new, used but works fine


----------

